# Getting a t-shirt printed



## Crabberz (Jun 9, 2012)

Hi all,

Can anyone recommend a good quality t-shirt printing place that can do 'on the spot' printing? 

I live in the Springs area but its not a problem if it's not local!

Thank you!!


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

my wife got t-shirts printed for the kids 'on the spot' at Mercato Mall - in the basement.
They were "come on Dad!" T-Shirts for the Abu Dhabi Triathlon. Gave me a nice lift for the last few yards!!
They seem to last quite well.
no idea what they cost


----------



## terdubai (Feb 15, 2012)

Also in mall of emirates right outside of virgin megastore!


----------



## Maestro (Dec 20, 2010)

In-case anyone else is looking, you can get your custom tshirts and other stuff done online at www.inkmash.com  Very reasonable and great quality.


----------



## lordaragon (Jul 4, 2013)

There's a place in Ibn Batuta mall. I can't remember the name, but its in the China court outside the Axiom Mobile store...


----------

